# Raised panels



## guineafowl21 (17 Sep 2019)

I did ask this as part of my kitchen sideboard project thread, but it probably deserves its own.

I hand-planed some raised panels for standard doors, and had trouble getting the raisings even. Does everyone do them on a table saw?

Where the panel fits into the 1/4” groove, it’s sloped. Should I make the edge width less than 1/4”, rebate the edge, or chamfer the groove?


----------



## AJB Temple (17 Sep 2019)

I do mine using router sled on a home made tilt jig. I just cut the slot for fitting the panels so it will be snug and don't worry about the slope. However, I just do this for my own stuff and have never researched if there is a "proper" way to do it.


----------



## thetyreman (17 Sep 2019)

how many panels?


----------



## Doug71 (17 Sep 2019)

Ideally you want a flat/parallel edge to fit in the groove like shown here

https://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-b ... gJlk_D_BwE


----------



## guineafowl21 (17 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I do have a hand-held plunge router, so perhaps a bit for that is the way to go.

It will only ever be a few panels for a specific project, hence why I did them with the no.4 plane. They ended up with a nice convex curve, and all I did was draw a depth line slightly under 1/4” and shot for that. Then I took a stile or rail with the groove and tapped it onto the panel, took it off and planed away the bruising until it all fitted.


----------



## woodbloke66 (26 Sep 2019)

Doug71":3fobgdyn said:


> Ideally you want a flat/parallel edge to fit in the groove like shown here
> 
> https://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-b ... gJlk_D_BwE



Yep, easy to make them then in a router table, remembering to reduce the motor speed accordingly - Rob


----------



## Trainee neophyte (26 Sep 2019)

I am not even remotely qualified, but I have just made some raised panels on the table saw, and was very pleased with the result. The reason I don't want to use a router is that my router doesn't have variable speed, so I can't put huge bits on it.

So, I cut the raised edge at an angle of 12°, and set the blade to _almost_ emerge from the face of the panel - this gives you a square edge around the inner portion of the panel (is there a name for that?) as another shadow line (I may be pontificating about things I don't fully understand). I then square up the edge so it fits neatly into the rebate. It's gone rather well, which for an agricultural wood butcher like me is astonishing.

Attempting it with a hand plane would be far beyond my humble (lack of) skills.


----------



## woodbloke66 (29 Sep 2019)

Trainee neophyte":png3mksi said:


> Attempting it with a hand plane would be far beyond my humble (lack of) skills.


To make a raised panel (including the parallel section that slots into the groove) accurately with hand tools, so that it looks half respectable is actually quite difficult. I've done it once or twice and don't want to repeat the process but conversely, it's dead easy in a router table - Rob


----------

